# I want creeks to fish near Cincinnati



## kingofamberley

Hey everyone,
Long time lurker, first time poster. So I live pretty much right in the middle of the 275 loop, and want some creeks to fish. I love fishing small creeks. I live pretty close to the Mill Creek, and I'm not gonna lie, I've fished it before; caught a monster carp (and saw hundreds more), green sunfish, and saw what looked like some sort of small bass (probably just rock bass, don't think Smallies can tolerate that kind of water quality). Anyways, I don't want the Mill to be my only resort for nearby fishing haha. To give an idea of what I will do to get some fishing in, I have been known to fish Amberley Creek (same one as in French Park) for chubs and sunfish. I enjoy creeks because of the element of exploration involved, and the diversity of species. I don't mind catching the smaller fish as long as I'm catching fish! So yeah, any suggestions are good. Thanks!


----------



## kingofamberley

Thought I should add; I want somewhere not too far away, as I often only have a couple hours to hit the water at a time. I guess I'm spoiled, as I just moved back to Cinci from Athens in SE Ohio, where I had the Hocking River and numerous tributaries stuffed full of smallies and pretty much every other species of the Ohio River, all within a few minutes drive from my house.


----------



## idratherbefishin

IMO, the LMR and EFLMR is some of the best smallmouth fishing you can find around here. Todds Fork and Turtle Creek are also good options although you will have to drive a bit to get to any of these. Do your homework and check these places out on Google and GoogleMaps you'll be able to find all the info you need. Also, check out Hambros Outdoors on Youtube. These guys are based in SE ohio and kill 'em in the creeks!!


----------



## sporto

Welcome to Cincy, I'm a former Athens guy myself-used to manage the C.I. Cincy's got some great streams all around, LMR has tons of easy places to access as well as the GMR and Whitewater. You can also go to the Ohio DNR website and download maps for access points.


----------



## fredg53

sporto said:


> Welcome to Cincy, I'm a former Athens guy myself-used to manage the C.I. Cincy's got some great streams all around, LMR has tons of easy places to access as well as the GMR and Whitewater. You can also go to the Ohio DNR website and download maps for access points.


Sporto cant catch a cold lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley

yeah, I was cruising along the Ohio in my car the other night, tried to fish the public landing downtown but there was a Reds game so that was out lol! I ended up driving down River Rd and hit a couple parks on the river from the bank, nothing. Made it all the way down to Wilmer Rd, ended up going up the LMR and did some fishing at the canoe access at Armleder park (the other parks/areas around the LMR that I could find either had no access or were not free). By that point there was only 20 or 30 minutes of daylight left; I saw a great peacefull sunset on the river but never did hook in to a fish.
I did notice a creek there at Armleder feeding in to the river, I wasn't able to check it out but does anyone know if its worth checking out? Is that maybe the creek that goes through Norwood that killed people in a flash flood?


----------



## kingofamberley

Also, as part of my introduction, but also relevant to this thread; I spend a lot of time looking at google maps and google earth. I am also an amateur archaeologist and these sort of satellite resources are very useful for these sorts of things. I'm just hoping maybe people know where to look.


----------



## dmaphukn

I try to search google maps and google earth for rivers and creeks. I type the name in and usually a street or a business pops up. What am I doing wrong?

D.


----------



## DLarrick

dmaphukn said:


> I try to search google maps and google earth for rivers and creeks. I type the name in and usually a street or a business pops up. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> D.


dont know what everybody else is doing but alot of times i will just zoom in follwing streets to where i know the river is. then i just drag the map along looking for promising spots. then look at roads around it and figure out how to get there.


----------



## idratherbefishin

Thats what I do to. Satellite view and street level view really help with that process. You can even view slack vs. fast water areas. VERY handy. Then, I get in the car and go scout it out. May take a little time and money but, ya gotta be willing to do that to get rewarded!!


----------



## imalt

I use bing instead of google maps. It seems like you can zoom in closer with more clarity on bing.


----------



## jschoenherr

If you don't mind driving up to the Hamilton area, 7 mile and 4 mile creek are pretty good spots for smallmouth. You can access these creeks in New Miami (5min. north of Hamilton). There's also Indian creek in Millville/Reily that holds pretty good smallies, too.


----------



## idratherbefishin

I didn't know about Bing...just checked it out and I like it. May start using that instead!


----------



## dmaphukn

Ok I've been looking for creeks and rivers that I don't know where they are at.

D.


----------



## kingofamberley

It looks like there is a creek on the west side called (judging from the name of the road alongside it) Muddy Creek? Does anyone fish that creek?


----------



## chadwimc

Muddy Creek access can be a problem. A couple of spots I know about don't even have flow. They look like slimy ponds due to the heat and drought.
If you can fish it near the Ohio river in Addyston, you'll have better luck with big catfish.


----------



## kingofamberley

Mmm sounds lovely haha. I may still try it anyways if I can find access. If there's anything on there, I'll get it with my little magic spinner!


----------



## s burns

A creek I love to fish runs off east fork lake. Look at your map for east fork lake on east side of 275, there is a damn on the southwest of the lake, that's where the creek starts. I've caught small mouth up and down that creek for 15 years! Be prepared to get wet, many of my favorite holes have no banks! Hellgrammites live on the underside the rocks there, best bait around, if u can catch them, just don't get pinched.


----------



## kingofamberley

Yeah, I was hoping to find creeks closer, but the EFLMR and the LMR sound like my best bets. I haven't had much luck there in my past, on boy scout outings and such, but that was many years ago and I'm a far better angler now. The GMR is actually closer to me I think but I've never fished it and know very little about it.

To be more clear, I live near the Northside area.


----------



## kingofamberley

Alright, so I found a promissing looking creek near Montgomery that feeds in to the LMR out there, I believe it's called sycamore creek. Anyone have experience with this creek?


----------



## Buzzin

Ralph e park is right out of fields ertle off of 3c highway. Theres good numbers of smallmouth within in a wading distance in that stretch of the lmr. I have had 20+ fish days wading up or down the river from that park. Good luck


----------

